# 2002 MK4 Golf Fog light relay?



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

hi there

i just installed new LED headlights (bad choice i know!):banghead:
Probs started when i had to rewire or let me say re-pin the plug from the new headlamp as it was pinned(wired) backwards.

Prob now is the low beam is working fine but the fog lights is dead and when i switch on the lights the high beam indicator light is coming on.:sly: 

i tested for power on the fog light pins coming from the cars connector, but no power is coming through i tested the switch in the car everything worked fine also checked all the fuses all good there also.

is there a relay for the fog lights?? i cant seem to find it anywhere.

the car is a 2002 MK4 Golf TDI (AHF-ASV).

thanx guys!

Hillmi
South Africa


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

There is a relay for cars that came with factory fog lights in North America. But I don't know about South Africa.


----------



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi dennis.

Do you maybe know where that relay is situated?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Golf/Jetta IV Relay List


----------

